# Tyco 440x2 Extreme



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Does anybody have any information of them.

Interesting slot connections,
Special Track?


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Tyco Extreme*

If it's what I am thinking of, the chassis's had a "u" style guide pin front and back and tracks were designed to do some crazy loops, run upside-down, up the wall, etc.. 

I'm not sure that anything other than the guide pin change that made the car special or different in any way.

Intersting concept.. but a slot car that won't come out of the slot? Is it still a slot car? Geez.. that's some deep chicken or the egg stuff..

-marc and marcus


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Although I have never seen it, X-Treme track is different than regular track. As mentioned, X-Treme chassis have a plastic "U" shaped guide pin (front and back) which must latch into the slot somehow so the car cannot come out of the slot. Obviously it was for doing silly things like running upside down.

The chassis is not just a standard 440-X2 with a different guide pin, although it is very close. The front location for the guide pin has a lip around it which negates being able to install a regular guide pin. I believe you can ground down this lip which would enable you to install a regular guide pin although I would not swear to it as I can't remember if I did this or not. I cannot remember whether the guide pin "hole" is the same size as a regular chassis. Both X-Treme guide pins do simply pop out like regular pins.

Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The Xtreme tyco cars came with VERY good slip on silicones for 440x2s on stock track.
Kind of tall and hard, but great traction, and never came off the rim, didnt stretch or split.


----------

